# Absence de notification



## australiian (28 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acquis récemment un iPad Mini Retina 2 que j'ai mis sous iOS 8.1.
Après cela, j'ai tenté d'installer plusieurs applications qui m'ont proposé d'activer les notifications.
Cependant, j'ai tenté de les activer sur Le Monde et Eurosport mais les applications ne m'ont pas proposé de les activer en les installant et elles sont donc absentes du centre de notification.

Je voulais donc savoir si les notifications n'étaient pas gérées pour ces applications sur iPad car elles le sont sur iPhone.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## australiian (28 Octobre 2014)

Up svp


----------

